# Стволовые клетки для лечения травм спинного мозга



## vsg-good (23 Июн 2013)

Стволовые клеточки плода жителя нашей планеты, трансплантированные в тело лабораторных крыс, делают лучше моторные и сенсорные функции животных, испытывающих страдания от травмы спинного мозга, рассказывается в исследовании, опубликованном не так давно в журнале «Изыскание стволовых клеток и терапия».

Заместительная клеточная терапия кроме того делает лучше структурную целостность позвоночника. Исследование дает надежду на исцеление травм спинного мозга у жителей нашей планеты. Пересадка человечьих дерганых стволовых клеток в позвоночник считается многообещающим способом возобновления функций в результате травмы или искривления позвоночника.

Всего в опыте приняли участие 42 трехмесячные дамские особи крыс с дефектами спинного мозга. Они были разделены на 3 категории. Крысы из 1 категории возымели спинальную инъекцию со стволовыми клеточками, из 2-ой категории - плацебо инъекции (пустышки), на тот момент как крысы из третьей категории как говорится не получали инъекций.

Эффективность излечения воспринималась по ряду исследований, таким как исследования на моторные и сенсорные функции. И еще научные работники рассматривали наличие спастичности мускул и их твердость, как аспекты лимитирования остаточного перемещения. Команда кроме того принимала во внимание то как трансплантированные клетки были включены в тело грызунов.


Врач Горп и его коллеги обнаружили, что, сравнивая с крысами, которые получали инъекции плацебо, или решительно не получали инъекций, животные, которым вводились трансплантаты стволовых клеток, продемонстрировали современные и веские совершенствования поступи, у животных уменьшилась мышечная спастичность, также увеличилась чувствительность к механическим и тепловым стимулам. В добавление к таким выгодам от терапии были замечены поведенческие плюсы. Исследователи изучали долговременные совершенствования в структурной целостности раньше испорченных частей спинного мозга.


----------



## Andrey108 (2 Сен 2013)

*Ученые приблизились к созданию миелина из стволовых клеток*

Технологии стволовых клеток уже давно предлагают надежду, для регенерации тканей и восстановление поврежденных нервных тканей в головном и спинном мозге. Выводы команды исследователей, из «UC Davis» приблизили эту мечту на шаг ближе к разработке метода для создания функциональных клеток мозга, которые вырабатывают миелин-жирные, изолирующие оболочки необходимы для нормальной нервной проводимости.

"Наши результаты являются важными в сфере исследования стволовых клеток", - сказал Вэнбин Дэн, главный исследователь и доцент «UC Davis» кафедры Биохимии и Молекулярной Медицины. "Мы, биоинженерным способом получили первое поколения миелин-продуцирующих клеток с превосходной способность к регенерации".

Мозг состоит в основном из двух типов клеток: нейроны и глиальные клетки. Нейроны, как считается, отвечает за мысли и ощущения. Глиальные клетки окружают, создают поддержку и общаются с нейронами, помогая нейронам, при обработке и передаче информации с помощью электрических и химических сигналов. Один тип глиальных клеток – олигодендроциты, производит оболочку, которая называется миелин, эта оболочка обеспечивает поддержку и изоляцию нейронов. Миелин, это по сути как изоляция вокруг электрических проводов, что позволяет избежать коротких замыканий, он необходим для нормальной нервной проводимости и функции мозга; признанные дефектные состояния - связаны с миелином, а развитие или потеря миелина: вызывает рассеянный склероз и лейкодистрофию. 

В этом исследовании, «UC Davis» командой впервые был разработан новый протокол эффективного вызова эмбриональных стволовых клеток, способных дифференцироваться в олигодендроглиальные клетки-предшественников (ОКП), в начале клетки, которых, как правило, развиваются в олигодендроциты. Хотя это уже было успешно сделано другими исследователями, «UC Davis» метод и его результаты чище и лучше, с меньшим количеством присутствия других типов клеток.

По словам Дэна, это первый раз, чтобы учеными были успешно созданы ОПК с так называемыми максимальными свойствами. В клеточной культуре, они обнаружили, что только максимальные ОКП получили электрический входной сигнал от нейронов, и они показали превосходные возможности для созревания в олигодендроциты. Они также пересадили эти максимальные ОКП и обычный в спинной мозг мышей, которые генетически не способны производить миелин. Оба типа ОКП имел возможность созреть в олиго-дендроциты и производить миелин, но те, от максимальных свойств выпускаемых ОКП образовывали миелиновые оболочки вокруг аксонов, которые длиннее и толще. 

"Мы разработали супер клетки с еще большей мощностью, чем естественные клетки", сказал Дэн. "Это, как представляется, дает им преимущество для созревания в олигодендроциты, следовательно, лучше производить миелин". 

Хорошо известно, что нервные ткани взрослого человека имеют плохую способность к естественной регенерации. Хотя в начале такие клетки, как ОКП присутствуют, но они не регенерируют эффективно ткани, когда болезнь или травма поражает нервные клетки. 

Исследователи считают, что замена глиальные клеток с повышенными максимальными свойствами ОКП имеет потенциал для лечения травм и заболеваний нервной системы, и может быть лучшим решением, чем замена нейронов, которые, как правило, действуют более проблематично. 

Обеспечение надлежащей структуры и внешней среды нейронов, возможно, будет лучшим решением для восстановления здоровых нервных тканей. Ученые также отмечают, что многие разнообразные условия, которые традиционно не считаются миелиновыми заболеваниями, включая шизофрению, эпилепсию и боковой амиотрофический склероз (БАС) - на самом деле, как сегодня признается, связаны с дефектами миелина.


----------

